

Report: In test dogfight, F-35 gets waxed by F-16 - geerlingguy
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/06/report-in-test-dogfight-f-35-gets-waxed-by-f-16/

======
bahador
We should have spent that trillion dollars on our nation's infrastructure,
schools, free public university tuition, and a public option instead.

